# Adapting?



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

So I've wondered for a while, if bettas can adapt to their surrondings with their tail.
One of my bettas has adapted to a smaller, round tail, while the other one who I put in a 30g tall, had problems with the water. He'd usually lay on a leaf or something.
Both are very healthy, and yes I'm sure the orange one is a male.
He used to have a longer finned tail, but it grew shorter and shorter until now when it's a nice rounded size.


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm new to fish, so i'm not sure... It would be intresting if they did though!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

A fish has no control over how the tail grows..unless they are chewing it off that is. If the tail got shorter then there is a reason for it. Either other fish have shorten it for him or he had a case of fin rot that shorten it for him. He has no more control of how his tail grows then you do over how long your hair gets or how tall you get.


RC


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

The other fish leave him alone, and he has never gotten fin rot...


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Here.

Before:









After: 









His tail is rounder as you can see, but he still has an appetite, still swims, still flares, no color change or anything.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you look at the first picture you can see that the caudal has at least one hole in it and a very ragged edge. That's a sign of damage from something so I would say it's just a case of his tail healing different then it was at first. It happens all the time in Bettas.


RC


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess it shouldn't surprise me, he is a rescue Wal-Mart betta. !


----------

